# What coat type? Maybe not purebred pups? Please help.



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have tried doing some research on the different coat types in GSDs, but I'm not being able to find good explanations. There's a long coat, short coat, double coat, stock coat .... Can anyone explain this to me? I don't really care if the AKC accepts them or not. Just want to know for my own knowledge. 

Also trying to understand what my Leo is. My friend also got a GSD pup the day after me, but he seems to be very different to mine. Both the pups aren't registered and were sort of rescued. That's why no papers. 

Here are the pictures. 

First Leo:





















Leo is "fluffy" to touch. Where your fingers do get hidden. Before you reach his skin

Now Shadow:







Shadow is on the lower step







Shadow is the one who's belly you can see. Sorry the pups were dirty from rolling around on the floor. 








Shadow is not that fluffy. Also shadow is skinny! 

I'm not sure if they are purebred. 

Leo is 8 weeks and weighs 12 pounds 
Shadow is 10 weeks and weighs only 5 pounds. But he's eating as much as told by vet and on the packet of royal canine. 

I just wanted to know more about coat types and also specifically relating to these two dogs. 

Also, if they seem purebred or mixed. 

Thank you! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, Your puppy, Leo (which is very cute) seems to be a Long Coated puppy. Your friend's puppy looks to be a stock coat puppy.
Look at my avatar, my dog Bear is a long coat dog, although he is not as long coated as some I've seen. I've added a link that describes coat length, color and patterns for you to look at.
GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More

Have fun with your puppy


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is going to be like Bear. Sort of a thick medium coat with lots of ear and leg floofies.


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> Hi, Your puppy, Leo (which is very cute) seems to be a Long Coated puppy. Your friend's puppy looks to be a stock coat puppy.
> Look at my avatar, my dog Bear is a long coat dog, although he is not as long coated as some I've seen. I've added a link that describes coat length, color and patterns for you to look at.
> GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More
> 
> Have fun with your puppy


Thank you!  Leo thanks you for the compliment too, by the way. Bear looks lovely! 
So there are the super long coats, then long coats (like Leo, and Bear), and Shadow is a stock coat. That makes sense. My friend (Shadows dad ) called Leo a "Fluffy" coat, which I am pretty sure is not a real classification, and thought Shadow was a long coat. So I just wanted to understand. So thank you.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Both, very cute pups!

Leo's coat reminds me of my boys when he was a pup. He's not a long coat...I don't think your pup is either. His coat was very plush, people asked me if he was a long coat. His litter did have one...*adorable* little guy.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

too soon to tell on the fluffy pup. Does the pup have hair coming out from in between its pads?
I don't see hair inside the ears, you will know better in about a month. Could be a longer stock coat, or a shorter long coat.


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rallhaus said:


> too soon to tell on the fluffy pup. Does the pup have hair coming out from in between its pads?
> I don't see hair inside the ears, you will know better in about a month. Could be a longer stock coat, or a shorter long coat.





Courtney said:


> Both, very cute pups!
> 
> Leo's coat reminds me of my boys when he was a pup. He's not a long coat...I don't think your pup is either. His coat was very plush, people asked me if he was a long coat. His litter did have one...*adorable* little guy.


I have to say, he is quite a character!  lol 

He does have hair between his pads (I have a feeling he's losing traction, should I cut the hair? Or at least have a groomer do it?). He also has some hair (not dark colored though) in his ears. When I got him he actually reminded me of a baby bear. I actually considered naming him Bear, but I had the name Leo decided since I was 9. Lol :blush:

There are so many different types of coats, gahh!

I can't wait to see how he turns out. :wub:

Thank you all!


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

Some more pictures of Leo, and some other clicks by me.


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

Forgot to link... ooppsiee

Flickr: Nitika Photography's Photostream


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

They are definitely purebred 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> They are definitely purebred
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for answering that.  was hoping someone would. 

Also do you think that weight only 5 pounds at 10 weeks is bad? Leo weighs 14 pounds at 8 weeks but Shadow is at 5 pounds at 10 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

The pic of them under the motor bike is too too cute!

They look purebred to me, but I'm no expert. The ears, tho! Adorable


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

They a perfectly normal purebred pups!! It could have been just a genetic thing. Some long coat, some short  beautiful little ones!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Shadow may just be a smaller puppy. Was he the runt? Cause that's normal. Just have him on a good diet  you should put him on royal canine for puppies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> The pic of them under the motor bike is too too cute!
> 
> They look purebred to me, but I'm no expert. The ears, tho! Adorable


I was so excited when Leo's ears picked up! He slept for a nap and woke up with his ears perfectly straight! :O 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> Shadow may just be a smaller puppy. Was he the runt? Cause that's normal. Just have him on a good diet  you should put him on royal canine for puppies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How much (or how many cups) should shadow be eating of royal canine? He just started on that. 
So did Leo. Also how many cups for Leo? (I'm guessing similar). Leo has quite an appetite though. 

I don't know if shadow is the runt or not cause they both were sorta rescued. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

He may possibly be the runt but I'd put him on the serving size the bag says. Um you could also add boiled chicken to it! It helps fatten them up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> He may possibly be the runt but I'd put him on the serving size the bag says. Um you could also add boiled chicken to it! It helps fatten them up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

just found out that shadow has an umbilical hernia. You can sort of see it here. Not sure what to do now. 










 Nitika and Leo


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Normally that can be fixed ask the vet what they recommend 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> Normally that can be fixed ask the vet what they recommend
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They said surgery. But not yet. And since he's 3 months already the smallish surgery they could do, they can't now. They also said it may create problems later too. Like muscle development problems in that area. This food will always have to in controlled portions. 
We're taking him to another doc this week or early next. I just don't like seeing babies not be perfectly well.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

